# Finally Left Him!!!



## Bunny (Aug 23, 2009)

Its been 17 yrs. of Hell...some good mostly BAD. My own has stolen from me, kept me isolated from my family & friends. In a Hotel, trying 2 fiqure out my next move..HELP


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Good for you! You are in a hotel?


----------



## Bunny (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Sandy...thx 4 the quick response! Yes, in a Hotel..Husband knows I'm OK, but NOT where I am..2morrow I will have 2 take out a restraining order. He has been calling my parents & Grandmother..driving them crazy. He has told me if I ever left him he would kill me!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Bunny, 

Look up the number for a Woman's Shelter for domestic violence. Call the police number (not emergency) and they will have the number for you. A Woman's Shelter will have information and resources that you may not know about.

I know this must have been extremely stressful to go through. You've crossed the road so to speak. Very brave! Keep us posted and let us know how you are. We are glad you came here.


----------



## Heidiw (Jul 2, 2009)

Bunny - 
I am thankful you got out of there before it was too late. I was fortunate to survive my fate 2 weeks ago when my stbex almost killed me. He strangled me to a point where I just about passed out. He told me that he was going to kill me and dump my body on a back road. Then got off of me and picked up a shotgun. He put it in my face and held it there. I grabbed the barrel & pulled it away from me.Our daughter was home & witness his anger. No I was not living in the house anymore nor was I getting back together with him. Yes he knew about 3 weeks prior that I would be filing for divorce. Everything seemed fine between us but he just snapped.

Do not be afraid of him or his threats. You need to be strong thru this especially now. What he has done to you has been done to me as well. So I am here if you ever want to talk. Get your restraining order. Always keep a cellphone with you & always be around people. Never be alone!!! Make sure people know where you are and when your timeline. Only trust people who you know will not give him any information.

You did the right thing and you will be able to start the healing process. Make sure you get into therapy as it will help you.

Heidi


----------



## Bunny (Aug 23, 2009)

Great idea.thx..i'll do that. Yes, its VERY stressful. I,m 42 yrs old w/Fibromyalsia & thyriod condition. On Meds 2 help w/pain & stress. No children..Thank GOD 4 my supportive Family..Both parents still living & healthy..2 older brothers married & happy who want only the best 4 me. Tried 2 leave b 4, but gave in and went back 2 him..NOT this time!!!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm glad to hear you have a supportive family...that will be important as you sort your life out. 

Gather as many resources as you can. 

I will pray for you.


----------



## Bunny (Aug 23, 2009)

Heidi, sooo..glad you survived that horrible ordeal..reading what u wrote just brought me 4 2 tears. thx 4 sharing your story w/me. I'm affraid he might snap too! He is not stable & thinks he owns me!


----------



## Bunny (Aug 23, 2009)

You are so right. I know that I can't do this alone or w/out help.

Thank you 4 the prayers..


----------



## Bunny (Aug 23, 2009)

Heidi, I did respond..but did not post directly 2 u. My friend set this up 4 me & I'm not used 2 it yet! 1st time user. Thank you 4 your advise. It means ALOT 2 me & I don't even know you, so thx..


----------



## Bunny (Aug 23, 2009)

Sandy, I responded..but I did'nt do it right..please look 4 the message I sent U.


----------



## Heidiw (Jul 2, 2009)

Bunny 
This is why we are here. I refuse to keep what happen to me a secret. If I can help someone else in this situation I will. Nobody should be treated this way by anyone.

If you need anything let me know as I will check back on this site to make sure your doing ok. You also need to jump on divorce as well. I am currently filling out the docs now so I can take myself back! I just want it to be clear to him that I am NOT HIS PROPERTY anymore!!!


----------



## Bunny (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the helpful words and support. I'm pretty new to the online world and didn't realize that this type of support was just a keystroke away.  Now I'm getting ready for the pizza delivery man to show up. I must be feeling more hopeful becasue my appetite has come back.......thanks to not feeling so alone.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

good Job Bunny! best of luck, all good advice above.


----------



## crazynluv (Oct 8, 2009)

I just joined and read your post. I think you did the right thing. Remember to keep God first and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## lisakifttherapy (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, what a show of strength! Good for you and good luck to you.


----------

